# Browning A Bolt 7mm Rem Mag - with Pictures



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Selling my Browning A Bolt in 7mm Rem Mag. Wood stock. Topped with a 3x9 Nikon Prostaff scope in really good condition. This was my father-in-laws rifle he used on his hunts, I've used it on my hunts as well. It has some normal wear on the stock from hunting. Really straight shooter. Bore is in good condition. 5 round magazine. PM me if interested. Located in Provo. Looking for $700.

http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200746_zps0ced9dd2.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130721_203121_zps91260826.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200809_zps306e0d86.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200833_zpsafe3b966.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200848_zps4d0c08cf.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200900_zpse9be9034.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200915_zps022a4b3e.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200926_zpsfc6d0b36.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200935_zpsfdcee3f8.jpg
http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab328/sknabnoj/Guns/IMG_20130909_200941_zpsc7fc7a25.jpg


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful rifle, are you sure you don't want to pass it on to your kids?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Just sold it. Looking for something else... Can't figure out what rifle I really want. Thinking about a weatherby


----------

